# I phone and I pad



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it cheaper to buy an I Phone and I Pad in UK and get sim for them when we move over here. Or just get a contract phone from the likes of Vodafone etc.
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> Is it cheaper to buy an I Phone and I Pad in UK and get sim for them when we move over here. Or just get a contract phone from the likes of Vodafone etc.
> Thanks


I phones and I pads are definitely more expenive here than the UK. 
However calls are much cheaper once you get here and get a Cyprus sim.


----------

